# Dexter Gordon Clubhouse



## leoravera (Mar 7, 2013)

Hello

I wrote a musical survey on

Dexter Gordon Clubhouse

if you are interested please visit

http://www.leoravera.it/clubhouse/?nid=110495

Regards
Leo Ravera


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Great! I never got into Dexter Gordon, but I've been curious lately. Thanks for your hard work!


----------

